# ss sobieski troopship



## wee bobby (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking for a photo of the above. built-swan hunter wallsend 1938 scrapped 1950 in italy.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Bobby, there's a painting (not a photo) of the 'Sobieski' as a troopship at the following:

http://stefanbatoryoceanliner.homestead.com/AdamWerkaPolskieStatki.html

A small photo of her as a trooper:
http://dss.ucsd.edu/~lzamosc/Sobieski.htm

Bruce C


----------



## wee bobby (Mar 24, 2006)

Many thanks-Bruce-this is for an old friend of my fathers


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Bobby

Excellent photo of her on the following

http://stefanbatoryoceanliner.homestead.com/Predecessors.html


----------

